# Swollen Eye



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you get a vet out? does he have any other signs? is there a discharge from the eyes? what color? over how long did this happen? days? weeks? hours? mins? does the horse have a runny nose? is he/she itchy?

It could be a lot of things from an allergy to irritation or injury.

Whatever the cause if the eyes are almost swollen shut, a vet is going to have to come out to treat it.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm having the vet look at it tomorrow afternoon. In the meantime the swelling has gone down a little. There is a small amount of white discharge but mostly just tears. It happened overnight. No runny nose, or itching. 

I'm thinking about buying a fly mask for him to wear until the vet sees him to keep the sun and other irritants out. Or is he okay without?


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

A fly mask is a very good idea.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad you are having the vet out. An eye is nothing to play with. You can put a warm compress on it for now and also you can give him Banamine (it is actually better for an eye issue then bute). More then likely he has scratched it somewhere. Good move on calling the vet.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not underestimating the importance of having a vet out, but it's possible that he just got something in it, like dust. Or he could have just poked it. Did you wipe his eye off? Get a towel soaking wet with cold water and wipe his [closed] eye as often as you can. It has to be really wet so it can flush out his eye.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm not underestimating the importance of having a vet out, but it's possible that he just got something in it, like dust. Or he could have just poked it. Did you wipe his eye off? Get a towel soaking wet with cold water and wipe his [closed] eye as often as you can. It has to be really wet so it can flush out his eye.


Warm cloth is better than a cold cloth on a swollen eye. Not as much of a shock to the system.

We also keep saline on hand to rinse the eye.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The cold water will help reduce swelling.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

riccil0ve said:


> The cold water will help reduce swelling.


And restrict the blood flow to the eye. Something you do not want to do in the event of an injury. We always hot pack eyes at the clinic.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Then why do you cold hose injuries? I don't mean to argue, but it doesn't make sense. Besides, cold almost always feels better than hot when you talk about putting it on a wound.


----------

